# Deadwood Cigar Sweep



## Corona Gigante-cl (Sep 8, 2005)

New ideas for sweeps keep popping up in my head: maybe one day a couple of other gorillas will want to play.

It seems to be almost an inside joke with the Deadwood writers that at least one person in each episode will use the expression "throughfare". This week it was Mrs. Ellsworth. So here's today's idea. Pick a Deadwood character and watch next week's episode. The person who picks the character who says "thoroughfare" first is the winner; all the other participants need to send him or her a nice cigar (ie, one you would look forward to smoking yourself). There'll be a bonus prize for the person who picks the character who next gets fed to Wu's pigs. Same deal: the person who picks that character is the winner and all the other participants need to send him or her a nice cigar. So be prepared to send out one or two cigars each week. Play for as long as you like, drop out when you like. Just a no pressure, fun game.

Who's in for round #1? Just post your choice of character below. I'll make my choice Sunday afternoon from the remaining characters after everyone else has made their choice.


----------



## rharris (Jan 6, 2006)

Corona Gigante said:


> New ideas for sweeps keep popping up in my head: maybe one day a couple of other gorillas will want to play.
> 
> It seems to be almost an inside joke with the Deadwood writers that at least one person in each episode will use the expression "throughfare". This week it was Mrs. Ellsworth. So here's today's idea. Pick a Deadwood character and watch next week's episode. The person who picks the character who says "thoroughfare" first is the winner; all the other participants need to send him or her a nice cigar (ie, one you would look forward to smoking yourself). There'll be a bonus prize for the person who picks the character who next gets fed to Wu's pigs. Same deal: the person who picks that character is the winner and all the other participants need to send him or her a nice cigar. So be prepared to send out one or two cigars each week. Play for as long as you like, drop out when you like. Just a no pressure, fun game.
> 
> Who's in for round #1? Just post your choice of character below. I'll reveal my choice Sunday afternoon after everyone else has made their choice.


Im in! My pick is sheriff seth bullock.


----------



## DriftyGypsy (May 24, 2006)

I don't have HBO but am watching it on DVD courtesy of Netflix. Just finished second season disk 3 (episodes 5-6-7)


----------



## mike32312 (Jan 26, 2006)

Im in. I'll pick Al Swearengen.

Was gonna pick Mr. Wu. :r


----------



## onlyonerm (Mar 18, 2006)

Deadwoods my fav show right no so I'm in.

Thoroughfare = Mayor E.B. Farnum

Wu's Pig = "The Captain"


----------



## Corona Gigante-cl (Sep 8, 2005)

Corona Gigante....tba
rharris................Sheriff Seth Bullock
mike32312..........Al Swearengen

onlyonerm: one character per participant, please.

DriftyGypsy: you can still play if you want to. Pick a character and we'll tell you if you win. You can check the current cast on the HBO website.


----------



## Corona Gigante-cl (Sep 8, 2005)

bump

Plenty of major characters left to choose from: Mrs Ellsworth (formerly Alma Garret), Sol Starr, Joanie Stubbs, Cy Tolliver, Calamity Jane, Trixie, Doc Cochran, Charlie Utter, Ellsworth, Martha Bullock, A. W. Merrick, Trixie, or Hearst.

~Or why not take a shot on a wild card minor character: Dan Dority, Burns, Silas Adams, Jewel, Mose, Richardson, or Blazanov the telegraph operator?

~Or one of this week's new arrivals, Jack Langrishe or Aunt Lou?

Sign up early and get your first choice!


----------



## DriftyGypsy (May 24, 2006)

Corona Gigante said:


> Corona Gigante....tba
> rharris................Sheriff Seth Bullock
> mike32312..........Al Swearengen
> 
> ...


Alright... I will make a wild guess and pick a character I haven't even seen. I will go with HERST


----------



## woobie (Mar 9, 2006)

DriftyGypsy said:


> I don't have HBO but am watching it on DVD courtesy of Netflix. Just finished second season disk 3 (episodes 5-6-7)


Just started season one myself, watching ep7 as I type lol.


----------



## DriftyGypsy (May 24, 2006)

I actually did consider getting HBO solely for Deadwood, I just can't justify the expense for one show.


----------



## Corona Gigante-cl (Sep 8, 2005)

Corona Gigante....tba
rharris................Sheriff Seth Bullock
mike32312..........Al Swearengen
DriftyGypsy.........George Hearst



DriftyGypsy said:


> I actually did consider getting HBO solely for Deadwood, I just can't justify the expense for one show.


I upgraded because of _the Sopranos_. I already had digital cable from Time Warner. They called the friday before the sunday the new season started and offered me HBO for "only" another $10 a month. We'd watched the first four or five seasons on DVD and the temptation was just too much.

HBO is just about the only TV my wife and I watch any more, with the occasional exception of Sunday night Fox. _Deadwood _is the only show we watch "real time". We watch regularly or have at least checked out a number of other shows on iControl: _Curb Your Enthusiasm_, _Extras_, _Unscripted_, _Lucky Louie_, _The Comeback_, finally saw the last two episodes of _Carnivàle _Season 2. There's a dozen of so movies to choose from... comedy specials... _Lewis Black: Red, White & Screwed_ is on tonight at 10.

IMHO, if you already have digital cable, an extra $10 a month for HBO is a really great value for your entertainment $$$.


----------



## onlyonerm (Mar 18, 2006)

onlyonerm said:


> Deadwoods my fav show right no so I'm in.
> 
> Thoroughfare = Mayor E.B. Farnum
> 
> Wu's Pig = "The Captain"


Thanks for clarifying that I am only to pick one.

Will go with - Mayor E.B. Farnum


----------



## Braxxy (Apr 1, 2005)

I got Sol Star, soon to be mayor.


----------



## Corona Gigante-cl (Sep 8, 2005)

tba:......................Corona Gigante
Sheriff Seth Bullock:.....rharris
Al Swearengen:............mike32312
George Hearst:............DriftyGypsy
E. B. Farnum:.............onlyonerm
Sol Star:.................Braxxy


----------



## D. Generate (Jul 1, 2004)

"Throughfare"? Haven't noticed that.

Seems to me that "C*ck$ucker" is more prevalent...

Love that show!


----------



## scrapiron (Jun 24, 2006)

Put me in for Calamity Jane..


----------



## DriftyGypsy (May 24, 2006)

D. Generate said:


> "Throughfare"? Haven't noticed that.
> 
> Seems to me that "C*ck$ucker" is more prevalent...
> 
> Love that show!


Yes, but everyone says that... I think Wu says it best though... :r


----------



## Corona Gigante-cl (Sep 8, 2005)

tba:......................Corona Gigante
Sheriff Seth Bullock:.....rharris
Al Swearengen:............mike32312
George Hearst:............DriftyGypsy
E. B. Farnum:.............onlyonerm
Sol Star:.................Braxxy
Calamity Jane.............scrapiron << Dang! She was my first pick! Oh well, plenty more to choose from.


----------



## Corona Gigante-cl (Sep 8, 2005)

bump


----------



## Corona Gigante-cl (Sep 8, 2005)

bumpity bump


----------



## DriftyGypsy (May 24, 2006)

Corona Gigante said:


> *tba:......................Corona Gigante<<----*
> Sheriff Seth Bullock:.....rharris
> Al Swearengen:............mike32312
> George Hearst:............DriftyGypsy
> ...


So when exactly are you posting your selection


----------



## Corona Gigante-cl (Sep 8, 2005)

DriftyGypsy said:


> So when exactly are you posting your selection


The answer to your question is in my first post.

Since someone has already grabbed my first choice, I am now leaning towards either Joanie Stubbs or new arrival Jack Langrishe. I know from last week's trailer that Jack wants to buy the _Chez Ami_ from Joanie so they should both get some lines this week.


----------



## fl0at (May 29, 2006)

Merrick

It's such a hard choice.. this episode has a lot going on.


----------



## Corona Gigante-cl (Sep 8, 2005)

Jack Langrishe:...........Corona Gigante
Sheriff Seth Bullock:.....rharris
Al Swearengen:............mike32312
George Hearst:............DriftyGypsy
E. B. Farnum:.............onlyonerm
Sol Star:.................Braxxy
Calamity Jane:............scrapiron 
A. W. Merrick:............fl0at

A quick recap of the rules:

The person who picks the character who says "thoroughfare" first is the winner; all the other participants need to send him or her a nice cigar (ie, one you would look forward to smoking yourself).

There'll be a bonus prize for the person who picks the character who next gets fed to Wu's pigs. Same deal: the person who picks that character is the winner and all the other participants need to send him or her a nice cigar.

One last rule--unless anybody objects--you'll be automatically entered into next week's game with the same character unless you post here to let everyone know you're dropping out. Your character will then be up for grabs.

Sound fair?


----------



## Spacecataz (Jun 25, 2006)

I didn't see any1 say throughfare but next episode loooks like a good 1


----------



## scrapiron (Jun 24, 2006)

Winner is: Al Swearengen:............mike32312

Swearengen said it toward the end of the show. How do we get an address?


----------



## Spacecataz (Jun 25, 2006)

i missed it! when did he say it?


----------



## Corona Gigante-cl (Sep 8, 2005)

Spacecataz said:


> I didn't see any1 say throughfare but next episode loooks like a good 1


Swearengen in the last couple of minutes "in the muck of the thoroughfare" (when talking to his "personal assistant").

mik32312, please pm everyone your mailing address.

Is everyone in for next week? IF NOT PLEASE POST!

And yeah, next week's episode lookes great! Dan Darity squares off against Hearst's captain.

New players still welcome! Just pick a character...


----------



## Spacecataz (Jun 25, 2006)

when he was getting He*d?


----------



## Spacecataz (Jun 25, 2006)

I cant WAIT!!!!


Corona Gigante said:


> And yeah, next week's episode lookes great! Dan Darity squartes off against Hearst's captain.


----------



## mike32312 (Jan 26, 2006)

WhOOO Hoooo.. I just want to thank all you C$%KSuckers.:r

Address is in my profile. Thanks.


----------



## DriftyGypsy (May 24, 2006)

mike32312 said:


> WhOOO Hoooo.. I just want to thank all you C$%KSuckers.:r
> 
> Address is in my profile. Thanks.


Mike, I will get this out to you on Wednesday when I get back to the office. And, guys please keep the plot line discussion down to a minimum... I am a year behind.


----------



## mike32312 (Jan 26, 2006)

DriftyGypsy said:


> Mike, I will get this out to you on Wednesday when I get back to the office. And, guys please keep the plot line discussion down to a minimum... I am a year behind.


Sounds great Gypsy. No rush.


----------



## scrapiron (Jun 24, 2006)

Mine went out just now. If you don't get it Thursday, let me know. Enjoy!


----------



## Corona Gigante-cl (Sep 8, 2005)

So are we all in for this week? If not PLEASE POST!


----------



## DriftyGypsy (May 24, 2006)

I sent mine out yesterday via UPS. Mike... remember the AVO is your winning.


----------



## Corona Gigante-cl (Sep 8, 2005)

*bump*

Round 2 tomorrow night.


----------



## mike32312 (Jan 26, 2006)

Corona Gigante said:


> Jack Langrishe:...........Corona Gigante
> Sheriff Seth Bullock:.....rharris
> Al Swearengen:............mike32312
> George Hearst:............DriftyGypsy - Recieved - AVO
> ...


----------



## onlyonerm (Mar 18, 2006)

mike32312 said:


> Corona Gigante said:
> 
> 
> > Jack Langrishe:...........Corona Gigante
> ...


----------



## scrapiron (Jun 24, 2006)

Come on Calamity Jane!


----------



## Corona Gigante-cl (Sep 8, 2005)

Wow! What a great episode!

Bullock (then Hearst, then Tolliver).

HOWEVER, it doesn't look like mike has received his winnings from rharris yet. That would seem to disqualify rharris, which would make DriftyGypsy the winner.

Thoughts?

P.S. Lesson learned = requirement for the next competition is that you've posted on the First Name thread.


----------



## rharris (Jan 6, 2006)

Corona Gigante said:


> Wow! What a great episode!
> 
> Bullock (then Hearst, then Tolliver).
> 
> ...


Fine with me.


----------



## rharris (Jan 6, 2006)

rharris said:


> Fine with me.


Im out.


----------



## Spacecataz (Jun 25, 2006)

that episode was so freak'n sweet! man I felt that! hearst's ape got messed up!:mn


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Spacecataz said:


> that episode was so freak'n sweet! man I felt that! hearst's ape got messed up!:mn


Yup....Tim Sylvia could have used a lesson from Dan for his heavyweight match against Arlovski last night, then it wouldn't have had to go to the judges. :bx

That eye-pull was a great move! :r


----------



## DriftyGypsy (May 24, 2006)

Corona Gigante said:


> Wow! What a great episode!
> 
> Bullock (then Hearst, then Tolliver).
> 
> ...


Well, to be honest... mike's winnings from me still haven't arrived, they should get there today according to tacking info.


----------



## scrapiron (Jun 24, 2006)

I'll get mine out today...

Man I was worried I'd have to send out one to each of you guys and had to check post one for directions...  I think 4 people said it but can't remember the order..

Since rharris has dropped out I'd like to switch to Sheriff Seth Bullock if that is ok? That would open up Calamity Jane for someone else...


----------



## scrapiron (Jun 24, 2006)

Address for DriftyGypsy?

How far is Keylimekey from Teterboro?


----------



## mike32312 (Jan 26, 2006)

Loved the hanging eye ball. That was so SWEET!!!:bx :r


----------



## DriftyGypsy (May 24, 2006)

Sending out PM's now... thank you all.


----------



## DriftyGypsy (May 24, 2006)

Okay I think I got my address to all you guys...


----------



## Braxxy (Apr 1, 2005)

I am confused, was this a one time thing? That's what I thought it was. Help. If not consider me out now.


----------



## scrapiron (Jun 24, 2006)

It continues all season unless you choose to opt out. You would keep the same character unless you specify a change.

I'd still like to switch to Sheriff Bullock if that is ok as he is available now. (Al Swearengen is my first choice but Mike already has him...)
Al is really shining this season!


----------



## DriftyGypsy (May 24, 2006)

scrapiron said:


> It continues all season unless you choose to opt out. You would keep the same character unless you specify a change.
> 
> I'd still like to switch to Sheriff Bullock if that is ok as he is available now. (Al Swearengen is my first choice but Mike already has him...)
> Al is really shining this season!


I have no problem with the switch.


----------



## Corona Gigante-cl (Sep 8, 2005)

Corona Gigante said:


> HOWEVER, it doesn't look like mike has received his winnings from rharris yet. That would seem to disqualify rharris, which would make DriftyGypsy the winner.


I need to apologize to Richard (rharris) for this post, which was the result of too much rum and too little information. Richard has assured me that he sent his package to Mike and I've learned he's also sending a package to DriftyGypsy, which is obviously behaviour above and beyond.

I obviously did not think this through thoroughly enough and when complications came up, it would have behooved me to gather all the pertinent information before jumping to conclusions. :sl

Sorry, Richard. No offense intended. Please PM me your mailing address and I'll try to make things right.



Braxxy said:


> I am confused, was this a one time thing? That's what I thought it was. Help. If not consider me out now.


I also need to apologize to anyone who thought this was a one-shot deal. My idea was that the game would continue to the end of the season. I didn't state that in the first post although I did state it in a couple of later [URL="http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?p=415053]posts[/URL].

Braxxy, anyone else, you're out if you want out. No harm, no foul.

So now what? Unless we can figure out a way to go forward, I'm inclined just to cancel the game before I mess up again. Suggestions welcome.


----------



## Braxxy (Apr 1, 2005)

OK, I'm just down another cigar as I will take care of Drifty, but yes I'm out now.


----------



## onlyonerm (Mar 18, 2006)

Corona Gigante said:


> I need to apologize to Richard (rharris) for this post, which was the result of too much rum and too little information. Richard has assured me that he sent his package to Mike and I've learned he's also sending a package to DriftyGypsy, which is obviously behaviour above and beyond.
> 
> I obviously did not think this through thoroughly enough and when complications came up, it would have behooved me to gather all the pertinent information before jumping to conclusions. :sl
> 
> ...


Reading the Posts I was aware that the game continued until the season ended or you chose to withdraw. I think the game is great so if I send a cigar or more every week who cares. If the others wish to continue then count me in.


----------



## DriftyGypsy (May 24, 2006)

onlyonerm said:


> Reading the Posts I was aware that the game continued until the season ended or you chose to withdraw. I think the game is great so if I send a cigar or more every week who cares. If the others wish to continue then count me in.


I can stick it out too... how many episodes left 7 ????


----------



## scrapiron (Jun 24, 2006)

Already sent out package to DryiftyGypsy, but I can afford to send rharris a cigar too. Didn't mean to try and steal his character, just saw him say out..
just let me know what to do.

Great game and I'm definitely still in with Bullock or C Jane. 

Just let me know which...?

Thanks


----------



## DriftyGypsy (May 24, 2006)

Okay: from what I gathered... the three above the line want to continue... what about the rest... 

If I am not mistakend there are SEVEN more episodes, So you could be out seven more cigars unless you opt out earlier. 


Sheriff Seth Bullock:............scrapiron 
George Hearst:............DriftyGypsy
E. B. Farnum:.............onlyonerm
______________________________________________
Jack Langrishe:...........Corona Gigante
Al Swearengen:............mike32312
A. W. Merrick:............fl0at


----------



## fl0at (May 29, 2006)

I'm opting out. I don't have HBO and it just isn't as fun finding out the highlights of the game on Sportscenter.

I gave it one round.

So, am I sending out to Gypsy or rharris? I got Gypsy's PM. I'll send both if I need to, just need an answer


----------



## mike32312 (Jan 26, 2006)

tba:......................Corona Gigante-- Recieved
Sheriff Seth Bullock:.....rharris ----Recieved
Al Swearengen:............mike32312
George Hearst:............DriftyGypsy
E. B. Farnum:.............onlyonerm --- Recieved.
Sol Star:.................Braxxy
Float.................... PM Sent. Philly Blunt on the way. [email protected]$%ker. lol
Got 3 packages today from Roger,Fenton, Rharris each sent 3-4 very nice sticks. whoo hoo my humi is starting to fill up again. Thanks guys.


----------



## Corona Gigante-cl (Sep 8, 2005)

I'm going to take this opportunity to change my selection

Sheriff Seth Bullock:.....scrapiron 
George Hearst:............DriftyGypsy
E. B. Farnum:.............onlyonerm
*Calamity Jane:............Corona Gigante*
______________________________________________
Al Swearengen:............mike32312

Hey, Mike! You in?


----------



## rharris (Jan 6, 2006)

Corona Gigante said:


> I need to apologize to Richard (rharris) for this post, which was the result of too much rum and too little information. Richard has assured me that he sent his package to Mike and I've learned he's also sending a package to DriftyGypsy, which is obviously behaviour above and beyond.
> 
> I obviously did not think this through thoroughly enough and when complications came up, it would have behooved me to gather all the pertinent information before jumping to conclusions. :sl
> 
> ...


Apology accepted, no harm done. Please enjoy the rest of games and the rest of the season of a really cool western.


----------



## rharris (Jan 6, 2006)

fl0at said:


> I'm opting out. I don't have HBO and it just isn't as fun finding out the highlights of the game on Sportscenter.
> 
> I gave it one round.
> 
> So, am I sending out to Gypsy or rharris? I got Gypsy's PM. I'll send both if I need to, just need an answer


Please just send to driftygypsy.Thank you.


----------



## Corona Gigante-cl (Sep 8, 2005)

rharris said:


> Please just send to driftygypsy.Thank you.


_You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to rharris again._

Can someone spot me her, please?


----------



## DriftyGypsy (May 24, 2006)

Corona Gigante said:


> _You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to rharris again._
> 
> Can someone spot me her, please?


I would but I keep getting the same message myself.


----------



## fl0at (May 29, 2006)

That's funny, I only get this message:



CS said:


> You cannot give Reputation to the same post twice.


Hey, Mike!
DC#: 0304 3490 0000 0906 7410

And for you, Gypsy!
DC#: 0304 3490 0002 7315 7596

Now, can I please go eat my lunch? Thanks for taking my stogies guys, y'all were a lot more gentle than Vegas would have been!

Hope the rest of you have a good season!

Kelso


----------



## DriftyGypsy (May 24, 2006)

Received today from Scrapiron 

Pryme Limited Edition Gold Series 200X 
Indian Tabac Super Fuente Maduro Corona

Both a couple I haven't tried yet... thanks.


----------



## onlyonerm (Mar 18, 2006)

Driftygypsy, mine went out this morning, sorry for the delay.
DC# 0306 0320 0001 6905 0047


----------



## Corona Gigante-cl (Sep 8, 2005)

Mike's in!

Anyone else want to play?

Sheriff Seth Bullock:.....scrapiron 
George Hearst:............DriftyGypsy
E. B. Farnum:.............onlyonerm
Calamity Jane:............Corona Gigante
Al Swearengen:............mike32312


----------



## DriftyGypsy (May 24, 2006)

onlyonerm said:


> Driftygypsy, mine went out this morning, sorry for the delay.
> DC# 0306 0320 0001 6905 0047


No problem, I can be patient...


----------



## Spacecataz (Jun 25, 2006)

is the next season the last of deadwood...thats what I am hearing, and what ever happend to canival?


----------



## DriftyGypsy (May 24, 2006)

Corona Gigante said:


> Sheriff Seth Bullock:.....scrapiron
> George Hearst:............DriftyGypsy
> E. B. Farnum:.............onlyonerm
> Calamity Jane:............Corona Gigante
> Al Swearengen:............mike32312


So we have any new takers this week...


----------



## Corona Gigante-cl (Sep 8, 2005)

Spacecataz said:


> is the next season the last of deadwood...thats what I am hearing, and what ever happend to canival?


I hadn't heard that. Although I love the show, it's hard to see where they could take it next. This season's overarching plot line is basically the same as last season's.

If you remember, the first season was mostly about Al cheating "the Dude" out of his claim. The second season was about the power struggle that ensued when someone even more evil than Al (Tolliver) arrived in town. The third season is about the power struggle that ensued when someone even more evil than Tolliver (Hearst) arrived in town. The secondary plot line concerning Mrs. Ellsworth (formerly Alma Garret) and Bullock seems to be on the back burner. The rest of it is just soap suds.

The Sopranos is in it's--what?--tenth season now, and the dramatic tension of last three seasons has been basically the same--not who, or whether, but when is Ralphie Cifaretto/Tony Blundetto/Vito Spatafore going to get clipped?--and the answer is always predictably, in the last episode of the season. Just like Deadwood, the characters are fascinating, the dialogue is sharp, and the occasional nudity and violence don't exactly hurt, but it's difficult to see how they could keep it fresh for another season.

I kind of miss Carnivàle too, but at the end of the second season the series finally confronted the problem that was inherent in its premise, the ultimate showdown between good and evil. It's what we might call the Highlander dilemma. Once it's over, it's over. The fat lady has sung and Elvis has left the building.


----------



## mike32312 (Jan 26, 2006)

onlyonerm said:


> Driftygypsy, mine went out this morning, sorry for the delay.
> DC# 0306 0320 0001 6905 0047


Mine will be going out in the morning gypsy.


----------



## scrapiron (Jun 24, 2006)

A couple of you guys talk about rum... How do you like to drink it (Neat, Over Ice, With a Mixer)?

What brand?

I usually have a little Jack Daniels or Crown but think I'll try some rum and see what I'm missing...


----------



## j6ppc (Jun 5, 2006)

scrapiron said:


> A couple of you guys talk about rum... How do you like to drink it (Neat, Over Ice, With a Mixer)?
> 
> What brand?
> 
> I usually have a little Jack Daniels or Crown but think I'll try some rum and see what I'm missing...


Trader Joe's rum of the gods w/ a few Ice cubes - tasty

Bests

Jon


----------



## DriftyGypsy (May 24, 2006)

scrapiron said:


> A couple of you guys talk about rum... How do you like to drink it (Neat, Over Ice, With a Mixer)?
> 
> What brand?
> 
> I usually have a little Jack Daniels or Crown but think I'll try some rum and see what I'm missing...


Ahhh... Rum the nectar of the gods...

There are many good rums, remember rum usually comes from the same place as your cigars so that is one reason they are a good match. Rum is also made from sugar cane and that helps as well. Rum can be consumed in many ways depending on the rum itself... First no cola... forget that song Rum and Coca Cola or forget about a cuba libre. Cola only hides the taste of anything you are mixing it with. Rum and coke was invented by Barcardi so, you can see my point.

Okay, my personal favorite is Cruzan Single Barrel Estate Rum. I drink it neat or with a single ice cube and sometimes a lime wedge. Another way to consume rum is in a Mojito, caution these can be hazardous to your health especially in the summer time. For mixing I prefer Mount Gay Rum. It is also quite tasty with tonic and lime. 
A good source for rum information is Edward Hamiliton's Ministry of Rum


----------



## DriftyGypsy (May 24, 2006)

mike32312 said:


> Mine will be going out in the morning gypsy.


Thanks Mike... like I said I can be patient.


----------



## DriftyGypsy (May 24, 2006)

Damnnnn...

Get home from work: four packages:

From Corona Gigante: am Indian Tabac Super Fuente Maduro Robusto and a REO by Rocky Patel Robusto (haven't had the Indian Tabac but do love the Reo line)

From Onlyonerm: Gurkha Legend Torpedo (one fine smoke) and two I haven't tried a Cusano Corojo 1997 and a Imnmenso VSO

Rharris kicked in with a 5 Vegas A toro, a Royal Jamacia robusto and a EDRM robusto all three new to me.

Finally flOat, seems our young Marine is the only one who can follow orders and only send one cigar, but he sent one of my all time favorites a AF Short Story. However, just because he only sent one cigar doesn't mean he stopped there, some nice snacks including Jerky, sunflower seeds and orbit gum( I guess the orbit is to improve my breath after smoking all these fine cigars) thank you gentlemen.


----------



## fl0at (May 29, 2006)

Hope you like my only one sent cigar; your profile said you would. I don't know about the snacks.. everyone likes beef jerky, though, right?


----------



## DriftyGypsy (May 24, 2006)

fl0at said:


> Hope you like my only one sent cigar; your profile said you would. I don't know about the snacks.. everyone likes beef jerky, though, right?


OH, trust me I will enjoy that very much. It is one of my all time favorites. As for the snacks, I will enjoy them.


----------



## scrapiron (Jun 24, 2006)

Hope I'm back at the hotel in time to watch tonight.... Otherwise, I won't be able to catch it until they replay it on Tuesday or Wednesday..
I think I'll make it..


----------



## scrapiron (Jun 24, 2006)

No one said it that I heard???


----------



## Corona Gigante-cl (Sep 8, 2005)

scrapiron said:


> No one said it that I heard???


Yes, I think this week was a no-hitter.


----------



## DriftyGypsy (May 24, 2006)

Okay got a nice little package from Mike; A Bohemian Cuban Corojo ( I like the Bohemian line, haven't tried this one.) A Gispert Corona (haven't tried these yet) An Inmenso and the prize of the collection which I am going to let age for a few years maybe it will be ready by then.


----------



## scrapiron (Jun 24, 2006)

DriftyGypsy said:


> and the prize of the collection which I am going to let age for a few years maybe it will be ready by then.


Which one was the prize for us too new to know? 
They all sounded great!


----------



## DriftyGypsy (May 24, 2006)

scrapiron said:


> Which one was the prize for us too new to know?
> They all sounded great!


Opps, didn't I name the prize, it wasn't one I named... well I am not sure if I can, it would probably make you all sick with envy.u


----------



## fl0at (May 29, 2006)

I bet I know what it is.


----------



## scrapiron (Jun 24, 2006)

Maybe if we guessed, He would give it to the winner?


----------



## DriftyGypsy (May 24, 2006)

scrapiron said:


> Maybe if we guessed, He would give it to the winner?


Hmmm... interesting thought... let's see, do you want a hint...


----------



## DriftyGypsy (May 24, 2006)

Just checking are we on this week... or have we decided to punt this.


----------



## Corona Gigante-cl (Sep 8, 2005)

Thanks for reminding me. I'm out for the next two weeks.


----------



## scrapiron (Jun 24, 2006)

I'm in for the duration.....


----------



## DriftyGypsy (May 24, 2006)

Okay what about everyone else:

*Sheriff Seth Bullock:.....scrapiron* _in this week_ 
*George Hearst:............DriftyGypsy* _in this week_
E. B. Farnum:.............onlyonerm
Al Swearengen:............mike32312
_Calamity Jane:............Corona Gigante_ on vacation for two weeks

We can still add players if your want...


----------



## scrapiron (Jun 24, 2006)

everyone else in? I hope so!


----------



## scrapiron (Jun 24, 2006)

Anyone for a side bet on who is next to stop breathing?

Several possiblilities....
Deputy
Dan
Guy who owns livery


----------



## DriftyGypsy (May 24, 2006)

scrapiron said:


> Anyone for a side bet on who is next to stop breathing?
> 
> Several possiblilities....
> Deputy
> ...


Well, since I don't actually get to watch it I will skip the side bet. But, damn Dan is one of my favorite characters.


----------



## Corona Gigante-cl (Sep 8, 2005)

scrapiron said:


> Anyone for a side bet on who is next to stop breathing?
> 
> Several possiblilities....
> Deputy *(Charlie Utter)*
> ...


Since Drifty is watching season 2 on dvd I don't want to give away too much of this season's plot.



Spoiler



Doc Cochran was looking pretty sick the other week.
but I would bet on Aunt Lou's boy Odell if I were a betting man


----------



## DriftyGypsy (May 24, 2006)

I actually finished Season 2... so, now have to wait for season 3 or get HBO...


----------



## scrapiron (Jun 24, 2006)

If I knew how, I'd put em on dvd and send them to you... My cable dvr has no out option...


----------



## DriftyGypsy (May 24, 2006)

scrapiron said:


> If I knew how, I'd put em on dvd and send them to you... My cable dvr has no out option...


Thanks for the offer... but, I'll wait.


----------



## scrapiron (Jun 24, 2006)

Sheriff Seth Bullock:.....scrapiron in this week 
George Hearst:............DriftyGypsy in this week
E. B. Farnum:.............onlyonerm
Al Swearengen:............mike32312
Calamity Jane:............Corona Gigante on vacation for two weeks

Did we ever decide if onlyonerm and mike32312 are in?

I'm ready for tonight's episode but I'll be watching on Pacific time... 3 hours late! o


----------



## DriftyGypsy (May 24, 2006)

scrapiron said:


> Sheriff Seth Bullock:.....scrapiron in this week
> George Hearst:............DriftyGypsy in this week
> E. B. Farnum:.............onlyonerm
> Al Swearengen:............mike32312
> ...


Not sure haven't heard for them... nit going to be much fun if only the two of us, and you are going to have to track whos says throughfare.


----------



## scrapiron (Jun 24, 2006)

I'd better get out a notepad if it is like two weeks ago when 4 ppl said it... I'll do my best!


----------



## scrapiron (Jun 24, 2006)

Never heard them say it... Maybe they have quit saying it?
Who knows, but I'm still enjoying the show!


----------



## DriftyGypsy (May 24, 2006)

scrapiron said:


> Never heard them say it... Maybe they have quit saying it?
> Who knows, but I'm still enjoying the show!


Oh well, that's two weeks in a row. They probably quit saying it because someone told them about this sweep.


----------



## mike32312 (Jan 26, 2006)

Consider me in until the episode goes off the air. :r Did anyone win this week?


----------



## DriftyGypsy (May 24, 2006)

mike32312 said:


> Consider me in until the episode goes off the air. :r Did anyone win this week?


Thanks Mike... no winner this week, that's two weeks in a row.


----------



## scrapiron (Jun 24, 2006)

Seriously, Do you think they quit?
I don't follow any boards about Deadwood or HBO. Maybe word got out and they stopped or came up with a new word... those [email protected]#$uk$#w!
I'm in anyway and try not to miss an episode...


----------



## DriftyGypsy (May 24, 2006)

Sheriff Seth Bullock:.....scrapiron 
George Hearst:............DriftyGypsy 
E. B. Farnum:.............onlyonerm
Al Swearengen:............mike32312
_Calamity Jane:............Corona Gigante on vacation for two weeks_

Okay who watched last night??? Anyone? Do we have a winner or was it a silent week.


----------



## mike32312 (Jan 26, 2006)

DriftyGypsy said:


> Sheriff Seth Bullock:.....scrapiron
> George Hearst:............DriftyGypsy
> E. B. Farnum:.............onlyonerm
> Al Swearengen:............mike32312
> ...


It was Al Swearengen this week. :r Seriously I don't know. I missed it.


----------



## scrapiron (Jun 24, 2006)

Sorry Guys,
I am in San Antonio at Recurrent Flight School. I watch and didn't hear it but My son said he heard somone say it. I was getting some roomservice and maybe I missed it. I'll try to watch it again tonight or I've got it recorded at home and will be able to watch in Tomorrow night. Unless someone hears it first.


----------



## onlyonerm (Mar 18, 2006)

It was said by Jack Langrishe. No winner seeing that no one had him this week.


----------



## scrapiron (Jun 24, 2006)

Thanks onlyonerm,

I missed it and have been busy with school. It's nice to know.
Wish we had some more players and a Winner!
:z


----------



## DriftyGypsy (May 24, 2006)

Thanks onlyonerm... maybe next week we will have a winner.


----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

Is it too late to get in on this??

I pick Hearst for "thoroughfare"


----------



## DriftyGypsy (May 24, 2006)

Mr.Maduro said:


> Is it too late to get in on this??
> 
> I pick Hearst for "thoroughfare"


Not too late, but Hearst is already picked. Here are the folks who are picked.

Sheriff Seth Bullock:.....scrapiron 
George Hearst:............DriftyGypsy 
E. B. Farnum:.............onlyonerm
Al Swearengen:............mike32312
Calamity Jane:............Corona Gigante


----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

Ok if Hearst is taken, I'll take Adams.


----------



## DriftyGypsy (May 24, 2006)

We got a new player:

Sheriff Seth Bullock:.....scrapiron 
George Hearst:............DriftyGypsy 
E. B. Farnum:.............onlyonerm
Al Swearengen:............mike32312
Calamity Jane:............Corona Gigante
*Silas Adams:.............Mr.Maduro*


----------



## scrapiron (Jun 24, 2006)

Alright, another player.

Welcome Mr Maduro.


----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

I forgot... I'll take the Commissioner from Yankton to be fed to Wu's pigs.


----------



## scrapiron (Jun 24, 2006)

nice choice but I haven't seen him much lately. U think he is coming back soon? I'm anxious for a little action. The influx of gunmen should be interesting as well as the Earps....


----------



## EPICSMOKEHERE (Jul 27, 2006)

Awesome thread!!! having a great time reading it. My new ritual for smoking a cigar is while watching old episodes of Deadwood. The two pair very nicely IMHO. I would love to join in but i supervise a dubbing facility at WarnerBros Studios and well we get everything through here early even if it a non WB production. We own HBO so stuff comes through and if i wanted to find the answers i definately could. So i must unfortuantily not include myself (not mention i am a total noob and owm like 10 cigars right now ). I think Deadwood is one of the best TV shows around. I havn't seen this weeks ep. yet but afterlast weeks ending the $hit is going to hit the fan! Good luck everyone!


----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

scrapiron said:


> nice choice but I haven't seen him much lately. U think he is coming back soon? I'm anxious for a little action. The influx of gunmen should be interesting as well as the Earps....


I hope something happens soon. The last few weeks have been pretty boring! I think they're just dragging it out for a big show-down with Hearst for the season finale. The 2-hour series finale  should be a blast. We'll see how long it takes for them to produce that one. Hopefully the actors don't come down with a case of the soprano's virus, and drag it out even longer.


----------



## EPICSMOKEHERE (Jul 27, 2006)

I am pretty sure the season will end with a one hour episode but i could be wrong. They are going to go back into production one last time to make a two part 4 hour miniseries to wrap the story arcs up. I am guess ing the mini series will air sometime next year. 

-cHrIs


----------



## scrapiron (Jun 24, 2006)

Thanks epicsmokehere,

I like the updates on what to expect next year from Deadwood. Of course, don't tell us about the coming episode so we can enjoy it.
Never thought I was into soap operas but isn't that what Sopranos, Deadwood, Big Love, etc. are. 
Oh and I really used to like Dead Like Me on Showtime but they cut that one off! Too bad!
:z


----------



## EPICSMOKEHERE (Jul 27, 2006)

scrapiron said:


> Thanks epicsmokehere,
> 
> I like the updates on what to expect next year from Deadwood. Of course, don't tell us about the coming episode so we can enjoy it.
> Never thought I was into soap operas but isn't that what Sopranos, Deadwood, Big Love, etc. are.
> ...


Yeah but i've never seen a hanging ripped out eyeball on "Days of Our Lives"


----------



## Corona Gigante-cl (Sep 8, 2005)

I'm glad to see this game's still going. I'm going to have to drop out for this week too because I still have to catch up on the last two espisodes on iControl. I hope to be back in next week. Meanwhile, if someone else wants Jane, feel free.


----------



## scrapiron (Jun 24, 2006)

[email protected]#S*CK3R,

I heard George Hearst say it first! :ms Anyone want to confirm that?

Looks like DriftyGypsy's Mailbox will be busy again...


----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

I'm pretty sure George Hearst said the magig word. DriftyGypsy looks like the winner. PM me with the info on how to get that stogie out to him.


----------



## scrapiron (Jun 24, 2006)

I'll get you something out tomorrow Drifty.. Enjoy!  
Billy


----------



## mike32312 (Jan 26, 2006)

DriftyGypsy said:


> We got a new player:
> 
> Sheriff Seth Bullock:.....scrapiron
> George Hearst:............DriftyGypsy
> ...


Hey bud congradulations. Get you something out this week bud.


----------



## DriftyGypsy (May 24, 2006)

Thank you guys... Mr Maduro I sent you a PM with my address... Damn... so how many episodes left.


----------



## scrapiron (Jun 24, 2006)

I believe there are 3 episodes left. Don't hold me to it, but I think that is what was said at the conclusion Sunday night.


----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

I'm a little unsure...do we continue? Same picks? Same word? Fill me in. Thanks.


----------



## DriftyGypsy (May 24, 2006)

Mr.Maduro said:


> I'm a little unsure...do we continue? Same picks? Same word? Fill me in. Thanks.


Yes, until end of season or you choose to bow out. There are three more episodes left. I am I believe the only one who isn'tr watching the current season as I do not have HBO. 
*
HEY CORONA* you back in this week


----------



## onlyonerm (Mar 18, 2006)

Driftgypsy, Could you PM me your addy as well


----------



## DriftyGypsy (May 24, 2006)

Got a nice package from Billy (Scrapiron) A Padron, a Montesino and a real tasy looking Perdomo Reserve La Tradition. Billy, the heartfelt pad is in my humi and will go out the next package I ship thanks. Can someone bump his RG for me:You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to scrapiron again.


----------



## DriftyGypsy (May 24, 2006)

Real nice smoke from Mr Maduro Davidoff Millennium Blend Robusto I am sure I will enjoy this one.


----------



## scrapiron (Jun 24, 2006)

I was out of town but recorded Deadwood. Will try and watch it Monday morning before heading out again.
Billy


----------



## DriftyGypsy (May 24, 2006)

I as usual have not seen it yet... so, I have to rely on you c*(|$_(|3%$


----------



## scrapiron (Jun 24, 2006)

Sorry guys,
Ran out of time this am. Will have to watch it from the hotel the next time it comes on. Probably Tues. PM. 
Maybe someone else will step up with the answer.

Billy


----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

I TIVO'd it. My Redskins were losing to the Bengals at the same time. I'll be watching it today after work.


----------



## scrapiron (Jun 24, 2006)

Cool,

Thanks Mr. M

Gotta go


----------



## onlyonerm (Mar 18, 2006)

I believe it was Jack Langrishe, I don't think anyone one this week.


----------



## Corona Gigante-cl (Sep 8, 2005)

Corona Gigante said:


> I'm glad to see this game's still going. I'm going to have to drop out for this week too because I still have to catch up on the last two espisodes on iControl. I hope to be back in next week. Meanwhile, if someone else wants Jane, feel free.


I'm going to have to drop out permanently: I am just not able to catch up. I also can't afford to read the thread because of the spoilers, so if I owe anyone for this week, please pm me and count me out for the rest of the season. Thanks!


----------



## DriftyGypsy (May 24, 2006)

onlyerm sent me a nice couple of smokes a Gurkha and a Perdomo


----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

Confirmed...it was Jack Langrishe. Oh well only 2 episodes left...good luck.

Sorry Drifty...I feel bad for only sending you one. I see you're making out pretty well from the others.


----------



## DriftyGypsy (May 24, 2006)

Mr.Maduro said:


> Sorry Drifty...I feel bad for only sending you one. I see you're making out pretty well from the others.


Hey all you should be sending is one don't feel bad. Besides you sent a most excellent one.


----------



## scrapiron (Jun 24, 2006)

Didn't hear the magic word tonight... I'll wait for confirmation from someone though...
Last week and this week were very good episodes though!
Trying to make Driftygypsy anxious to watch!!!


----------



## DriftyGypsy (May 24, 2006)

scrapiron said:


> Didn't hear the magic word tonight... I'll wait for confirmation from someone though...
> Last week and this week were very good episodes though!
> Trying to make Driftygypsy anxious to watch!!!


You better watch it son... not nice to mess with gypsies, we can put a curse on you and make your maddies taste like chocolate blunts...


----------



## scrapiron (Jun 24, 2006)

DriftyGypsy said:


> You better watch it son... not nice to mess with gypsies, we can put a curse on you and make your maddies taste like chocolate blunts...


Haven't tried a chocolate blunt... I might even like em.. 
I'd give details but then I know I'd get a curse!:bn


----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

I didn't hear it either. Next week"s the finale.....


----------



## DriftyGypsy (May 24, 2006)

Okay guys... last night was the last episode and I know all of you were glued to your TV's. I just wanna know do we have a winner this week. Now I have to wait for the DVD.


----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

Again I missed it, however, I TIVO'd it. I'll let you guys know later when I get home from work and watch it!!


----------



## scrapiron (Jun 24, 2006)

I didn't hear it... Will await confirmation from you guys.. Also no preview for what to expect next year.

On the other hand... another excellent episode!


----------



## onlyonerm (Mar 18, 2006)

It did not hear it either.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

scrapiron said:


> I didn't hear it... Will await confirmation from you guys.. Also no preview for what to expect next year.
> 
> On the other hand... another excellent episode!


Did you think so? I was disappointed.


----------



## DriftyGypsy (May 24, 2006)

So, it looks like no winner the last week. Perhaps we can visit this again next season.


----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

I didn't hear it either. 

IMHO, I wasn't impressed by the season finale. We'll just have to wait unitil the series finale to see how they wrap it all up. I hope its better than that last episode.:tg


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Mr.Maduro said:


> I didn't hear it either.
> 
> IMHO, I wasn't impressed by the season finale. We'll just have to wait unitil the series finale to see how they wrap it all up. I hope its better than that last episode.:tg


Have you heard if there is even going to be a Season 4? I heard David Milch was considering chitcanning it....and I think it's the best drama on TV.


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2006)

Hog, this link might help ya.

http://www.eonline.com/News/Items/0,1,19188,00.html

And i'm with ya on the best damm drama on TV next to Battlestar Galactica.


----------



## Bubba -NJ (Dec 6, 2005)

This is hands down my favorite TV show . It really s!&ks that they're ending it this soon . Only 2 more 2 hour episodes left . :hn


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Root said:


> Hog, this link might help ya.
> 
> http://www.eonline.com/News/Items/0,1,19188,00.html
> 
> And i'm with ya on the best damm drama on TV next to Battlestar Galactica.


Thanks for the link! 

Looks like that was the plan June 5th, I hope that they are still planning a little resolution.


----------

